# Noobie's quick guide to solving the Rubik's Cube



## andrewgk (Feb 11, 2011)

http://img25.imageshack.us/f/sinstructionsv2.jpg/

First off I want to say that I'm not a pro cuber what so ever. I'm completely new to cubing and this is a guide that I've been writing over the past three days (I've only been cubing for the past three days). As I've looked around, I couldn't really find a compact guide, all of them were strewn across many pages and explained things quite complexly. I made this guide mostly for me, but I thought it might be helpful to other people. It's made to be pretty compact. My friend showed me all these algorithms (Stephen Lane) and I took the time to write/rewrite this (Andrew Genkuong). I hope someone can use this and hopefully it helps. If it doesn't and the guide is a piece of crap, I'm sorry.

Notes:
*It's assumed that you can get the cross and the corners of the first layer.*
Lines on top of a cube mean that the side that the line is on has the same color as the side you're on.
Step 5, last figure. The lines on each part of the cube mean that the corners are matching on each side.
I know theres a correct name for some of these steps (OOL PLL) but I have no idea what they are.

If you have any suggestions, I would really like your input. Feel free to comment below, even if this guide is crap. If anything, you can just use it for the algorithms. Please do not try to sell this guide, as I personally wrote it. Also please do not take credit for the guide, as I personally wrote it.

_**I just wanted to say that my friend, Stephen Lane, does not use this method to solve and taught me this way because it was the easiest way to teach me._


----------



## Vinny (Feb 11, 2011)

The only confusing thing about posting here is that I would hope and assume everyone here can solve the cube if they are solving a cubing forum. Although I will admit, it's fairly neat and organized.


----------



## andrewgk (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks... and yeah I just thought about that haha. Well I guess, if you guys wanted to show someone how to cube, printing one of these out would probably be the easiest way, I would hope.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 11, 2011)

Isn't this called an algorithm sheet?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 11, 2011)

I like your hand made diagrams.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 11, 2011)

in your notation explanation at the top, you never say anything about M and M', but they are used in some cases of your last step.


----------



## andrewgk (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks uberCuber, I'll have to find a place to add that... I'll probably also white out the last labels in the margin and change them to OLL and PLL.

Cool Frog, thanks? 

UnAbusader, yeah kinda but most "noobie guides" out there don't give you the algorithm straight like that. The guides usually take you through each step. All the other videos, which are good tutorials, give you the algorithm but you can't really access a video when you're teaching someone face to face (unless you're at home of course).

Tried to jam everything here in hopes that someone else could also use it. If there are other compact algorithm sheets out there... I fail.

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Magix (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a good guide...

..once you already know how to solve a rubiks cube. And then you don't really need it anymore.

If I was completely new to cubing and looked at this sheet, I would probably never figure out how to solve it. I guess it'd be useful to print out when I already know how to solve the cube, but still can't remember some parts or something. 
Regardless, you should watch videos to get everything right.

Also instead of doing F U R U' R' F' , you could rotate the cube 180 degrees (so that the L is the opposite way) and do f R U R' U' f. Easier to learn since it's the same as the line case except you pull the middle layer along for the front turns, and you don't need to regrip your fingers.


----------



## benmeister (Feb 23, 2011)

/firstpost

Started cubing 2 weeks ago. beginners method, with a PB of 1:41 with a dollar store cube.

Then I looked into other methods and of course discovered Friedrichs. instead of learning unique 2 look OLL, i decided to give this method a shot as a sort of in between step (getting used to remembering cases and the corresponding algs).

This is a good way to learn OLL without needing to know unique algs, only combinations of sune, U turns, and anti-sune.

only one problem. there is one case you did not show, and I am not sure how to solve using your method (sune+uturn+antisune). it looks like this:







All of the top face except 2 opposite corners are oriented correctly. how do you solve this case? i know there is a regular OLL alg for this, just wondering if there is a s+uturn+as alg for it.


----------



## Godmil (Feb 23, 2011)

If on your diagram the bottom left cubie has the yellow sticker on the bottom (and not to the left) then it's Sune U2 Anti-sune.


----------



## benmeister (Feb 23, 2011)

Godmil said:


> If on your diagram the bottom left cubie has the yellow sticker on the bottom (and not to the left) then it's Sune U2 Anti-sune.


 
Perfect. I knew it had to be similar to the SU2S case.

OP Should do V3 soon


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's something I made when I started cubing and used Sunes to orient corners.
However I do reccomend to figure this out on your own, knowing that Sune twists corners clockwise and antisune twists corners anticlockwise.

So looking at the required corners twists for each case you can determine which combo is needed.
Not so usefull in a speedsolve but very usefull for cube knowledge!

Anyway, you will switch to two look OLL soon enough as there are only 7 COLL cases to learn of which you already know 2.


----------



## AndrewRocks (Mar 16, 2011)

Making the assumption that a new cuber can solve the first layer properly is a pretty large assumption.


----------

